# The mower resides in the shed at last



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are some pics of the shed, my yard, and the mower that now fits in the shed thanks to a new ramp.

Our house is built on the grounds of an old gravel pit left behind by the glacier that covered the Dayton area more than a mile thick. The hill in the photo is sand and gravel if you dig down about a foot. We had to truck in dirt and peat in order to get grass to grow.

Daniel


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks great!Are you gonna be moving any snow with it?


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

No, my driveway is only about 30 feet long. I use an Ariens single stage snow blower that does the job nicely.

Daniel


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Right tools and you have golf coarse look.


----------

